
Ask HN: Is there any way to better integrate hn.angolia.com? - dave_aiello
I’m learning how to participate on Hacker News. I just discovered searching the site for articles that don’t appear on the first page or two.<p>I see that doing so sends you to hn.angolia.com. From recent work with Firebase, I know that Angolia is full-text search-as-a-service.<p>The usability concern I have is that articles found on hn.angolia.com aren’t easy to upvote, presumably because I’m not seeing them on the main site.<p>Is there a UI tweak that could be applied to these articles to make clearer how to return to the article on Hacker News so I can upvote them?
======
greenyoda
Once you have a listing of search results, you can click on either the score
("2 points"), the time ("6 hours ago") or the comments ("1 comment") link to
get to the article's discussion page, from where you can upvote.

(I miss the old days, when web pages actually highlighted hyperlinks in blue
so you'd know they were links.)

------
noah-kun
Isn’t it “Algolia”?

~~~
dave_aiello
You're right, not sure how I did that. But I did it twice.

